# Village Parking



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

As must be obvious from my all too many posts recently I'm considering buying or renting an apartment in the historic district of a small town. Almost none of the places I've looked at have garages or places to park a car. Most of the historic districts are pedestrian zones. So, where do people park?

:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It depends. You may find a parking lot. You may end up parking along the street. You may want to rent a garage.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> It depends. You may find a parking lot. You may end up parking along the street. You may want to rent a garage.


My general experience in Sicily is that you park wherever your car lands, this has been known to be the middle of the street in Sicily..... In general I wouldnt buy/rent in a pedestrianised zone if you don't have to.. the lack of noise from the cars is quickly replaced by the noise of the mopeds that do not care it is a pedestrianised zone.

Kenzo


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I live in a city where only certain streets are pedestrianized. Still there are too many cars that park wherever they please. That means bus stops and cross walks. It's frustrating for pedestrians particularly the elderly who don't drive cars at all. And NOW even our sidewalks have become perilous as uninvited Africans have a new scheme in addition to their usual begging. They are setting up "pay stations" with a sign and a beggar's cup right, smack in the middle of every sidewalk, while they pretend to operate a broom nearby sweeping up. It's really dangerous for pedestrians because when walking on a crowded sidewalk we are not expecting to come upon and trip over an obstacle that's not supposed to be there. With the way things have been run in this city and from all over Italy from what I've been told, it doesn't do any good to complain to authorities. It's an absolute disgrace what mass, illegal immigration has brought to Italy. Thank you Brussels.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Italia-Mx said:


> I live in a city where only certain streets are pedestrianized. Still there are too many cars that park wherever they please. That means bus stops and cross walks. It's frustrating for pedestrians particularly the elderly who don't drive cars at all. And NOW even our sidewalks have become perilous as uninvited Africans have a new scheme in addition to their usual begging. They are setting up "pay stations" with a sign and a beggar's cup right, smack in the middle of every sidewalk, while they pretend to operate a broom nearby sweeping up. It's really dangerous for pedestrians because when walking on a crowded sidewalk we are not expecting to come upon and trip over an obstacle that's not supposed to be there. With the way things have been run in this city and from all over Italy from what I've been told, it doesn't do any good to complain to authorities. * It's an absolute disgrace what mass, illegal immigration has brought to Italy. Thank you Brussels*.


Another one blaming the EU! It is nothing to do with Brussels if they are "illegals!" Would you blame Washington for the illegals in the US?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh that's funny, Baldilocks. Are you trying to say the UK left the EU because it DIDN'T blame Brussels? And yes, the Washington of Barack Obama from 2009 to 2017 is most certainly to blame for illegals in the USA. Why do you think the American people had the good sense to make sure his party was eliminated from the White House and that the border Wall currently being built was approved?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Let's not turn this into a political discussion that has little or nothing to do with helping the OP find a parking space for his car. There are "off topic" sections for the knock down drag outs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Let's not turn this into a political discussion that has little or nothing to do with helping the OP find a parking space for his car. There are "off topic" sections for the knock down drag outs.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Particularly as OP is, in part, moving to _escape_ Trump's America. (Voted for Obama twice. Wish his wife would run so I could vote Obama twice more.)

OP is currently staying a month in Panicale and mid-week, off-season, had a hard time finding a place to park. Beautiful though.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

OP ended up renting an apartment with a parking space at an ungodly cost. As usual, money solves a problem.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Italy has been forced to take the biggest share of asylum seekers who land there and lots of folk have died in the process. So Italy needs all the help it can get from other EU countries including UK


----------

